# Scary devastating situation



## Nina Jo (9 mo ago)

Hello 
I'm here looking for support. I found out my husband have been cheating on me. I caught him and he confessed. He have been playing this online game and started conversations with multiple woman around the world for over a Year!! He have low self-esteem in that is his excuse, he enjoys the attention and affirmation words. I always have been faithful and wrongfully though we have a good marriage, scary and uncertain to know that this relationship is beyond irreparable. All support and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I'm sorry this happened to you. 

Games are for kids, not grown men.

It sounds like he has a lot of growing up to do. Will you stay with him?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What do you want to happen?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nina Jo said:


> Hello
> I'm here looking for support. I found out my husband have been cheating on me. I caught him and he confessed. He have been playing this online game and started conversations with multiple woman around the world for over a Year!! He have low self-esteem in that is his excuse, he enjoys the attention and affirmation words. I always have been faithful and wrongfully though we have a good marriage, scary and uncertain to know that this relationship is beyond irreparable. All support and advice is greatly appreciated.


Welcome to TAM Nina.
I'm sorry about your situation... it sounds awful.

As others have asked...what is it that you want?

He is a cheater, and they usually don't stop without a fight.

The best path forward in a cheating situation is to let them know how serious this is by taking a very hard stand of filing for divorce.
I know that sounds like going form 0 to 100 in an instant... but cheaters need to be shaken back to reality, fast and hard.
Any other "softer" approach stands a higher risk of failing.

How long have you been married?
Any kids?
Do both of you work?
How is your support system? Friends, Family, Church?


----------

